# Game #15 (12/2): Minnesota Timber Wolves @Los Angeles Lakers



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Guys.. 

lets start this now. I don't know how to put The graphics and all that...Please post if you have time..
I think Lakers win win tonight. Our key today is Defense and Bench production. I hope Sasha will be a deadly perimeter threat once again. Hope..Kobe Passes today.. :angel: 

:clap: 

:clap: 

:clap: 

GO LAKERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Good looking out man honestly i didnt even know there was a game tonight, Repped....B34C must be feeling down again.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

whats repped anyway? I see people say that very often.

Im in texas can't see laker games. I think it should start now..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

so far its looking good odom and kobe 2 assists each.. way to go...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

3 assists for Kobe.. 1 shot attempt? Can it continue?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

smush with a steal.. Hope this is new beginning for Kobe...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

cook is really coming big with 8 pts..

amazing Kobe 0 pts. 0-1 attempt


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

<center>















Minnesota Timberwolves (7-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (6-8)

Staples Center









Date: Friday, December 2nd
Time: 7:30 pm

*Probable Starters:*




































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm





































M.Jaric T.Hassell W.Szczerbiak K.Garnett M.Olowokandi

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Andrew Bynum
Laron Profit
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> whats repped anyway? I see people say that very often.
> 
> Im in texas can't see laker games. I think it should start now..



Rep is short for Reputation , When a poster makes a good post or does something worthwhile then other posters REP them.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe drives to the hoop...he should go the post like this instead of jump shots


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Kobe is playing the wing and posting up. I like it.... And the team is sharing... 


This might be the best looking quarter ive seen since the first four games.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Here comes Sasha for Kobe


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The Lakers are playing great, 9 assists on 11 field goals so far.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe is looking to pass first and as a result he is taking much better (and fewer) shots.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Smushhhhhhhh what s dunk..nice steal by Luke..

la 28, wolves 24


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was so sick!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

great 1st qtr by Lakers.. Smush 12 points


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Brian34Cook,

welcome back..missing fans like you


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm amazed... Kobe 2/3 FGs only!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Team looks pretty damn impressive tonight.. So far..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers biggest lead by 8 witout Kobe


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Slam Dunk By Profit


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Wolves really need timeout to breathe


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe is back in lie up lets see where we go from 10 point lead


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Is anyone else hearing the game in English and Spanish?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow seems like when Kobe was on the bench they were playing very well tegother... now that he is in, they are giving him the ball and watching...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

why the hell am i hearing the game in spanish? i dont have SAP on


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Is anyone else getting Spanish on their TV? WTF is going on?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> why the hell am i hearing the game in spanish? i dont have SAP on


Im good....


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Steez said:


> Wow seems like when Kobe was on the bench they were playing very well tegother... now that he is in, they are giving him the ball and watching...



as long as he dont jackup airballs im fine :biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

am watching it on League Pass... so far, so good.... no spanich...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

That crossover was siiiick by Kobe!~


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

no 8 total 8 pts 4-5 shooting


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kobe playing perfect basketball so far. 

I wish I knew spanish.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

with kobe lead is 15 ... Am I dreaming... pinch me.. :banana:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why cant they play like this every game?? THis is their best game of the season so far... playing ver well as a team


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

What the hell Kobe doing!! Hhaha j/k our team looks good tonite


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

odom looking for triple double

7 pts, 3 boards, 7 assists already..


bryant 8pts, 7 rebs, 3 assists


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lol, I could just see Cook getting beaten to death by KG.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Cook stepping up for KG?? shiiiiiit... good job, KG didnt even say anything lol... I love Cooks attitude tonight.... 

DONT FIGHT!!! YOU GUYS GONNA BE TEAMATES!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

technical on cook :rofl:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

shouldnt let jaric open, good 1st half though


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

great 1st half for Lakers... 15 points lead is very good. I hope lakers play like this every game..every quarter


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Great Half for the Lakers... 60 - 45 lead..... Kobe is looking to pass the ball, I got a feeling Kobe is gonna try to score/shoot more in the 2nd half....


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Three players in double digits, and Odom with almost a double double already. They're playing great so far.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

What a great half. Brian Cook deserves his own fanclub.

Both Kobe and Lamar on the verge of triple doubles. I'M LOVING IT. :banana:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm not watching the game, so I'm just wondering if the boxscore on NBA.com is correct, they have us outrebounding the Wolves 27-8. Is that correct?


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I'm not watching the game, so I'm just wondering if the boxscore on NBA.com is correct, they have us outrebounding the Wolves 27-8. Is that correct?


Wow. I'm watching the game and I didn't even know we were outrebounding them so badly. But yes, all the loose balls seem to be going our way today. Brian Cook especially has been working hard on the offensive glass.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Allright fellas! Great 1st half, now lets finish the game. Dont let up Lakers! Lets try to blow them out!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

By the way every time I see this Carmelo Anthony commerical I vomit.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

A suberb first half by the Lakers. Lakers need to play like this every game from here on out.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> Is anyone else hearing the game in English and Spanish?


Yeah... I was trying to figure out how I turned on SAP and couldn't turn it off. Glad it ain't just me. 

Yo, Brian34Cook: Wheres the pre-game thread, man? Dontcha know brothers get used to you setting it up? Don't stop now.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think minnesota will comeup strong in 2nd half.. Kobe should forget about his scoring record and should pass the ball if he wants to win.. Its never too late. Lets blow them up with team play!

GO LAKERS!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

yei smush for 3rreeee


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

that smush dunk earlier was straight jamaica dirty


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

some one stop Wally Szczerbiak please


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

smush again one more 3... assist by kobe


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lead cut by 8. I hope Lakers close this 4th with good defense


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Garnett sits and they cut the deficit :no:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

soon chris mihm will be in Phil's doghouse


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

no odom no kobe on lineup... phils screwing this up


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I left to go get some pizza and the game's tied?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Phil is clapping for these guys? wtf?!?
Welcome Back Lakers... this was the team I was used to all season...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Game tied, !^&%#@*%&@#%*@$^R$


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO what a way to piss the big lead..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

what are smush and cook doing on bench.. WTF.. 15 point lead is now 0


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

LMAO we let wally shoot 11-15, yes, KG 5 foul


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

odom tries 3 and misses..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

chris mihm what an assole


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Jaric hits the dagger.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We are down by *8* with 2 minutes left.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

now is when I want Kobe to hog the ball and try to drive... score or foul out KG...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

How can we lose this game? Awful defense


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

What on earth....


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

LMAO the lead is now 8 points....Way to go lakers...
Strating lineup in 4th qtr screwed up. minnesone picked up momentum and lakers cant handle it..
we just lost. so much for 15 point lead


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

29 points from Wally?? wtf....
man... I hope Kobe starts shooting 3s now...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

After Kobe hit that 3... I thought they wer gonna come back to win....then they give up that stupid 3


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

How the hell did the Lakers blow an 18 point lead at home? Pathetic.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We should have stayed with those Spanish anouncers...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Just a very very very bad 2nd game... they played great in the first half... then gave up in the second when they let Troy Hudson take over... 113-108 TWolves


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Straight up choke job.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

......Im so damn dissapointed, Even the fans were booing....well deserved too. Im just ughhhh forget it.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> We should have stayed with those Spanish anouncers...


LMFAO. Hell, if I knew that was the secret...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

just cant seem to close the deal this year...


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Man how can we play so terribly in the 2nd half?

I hope Kobe doesn't think he has to do it all by himself again, because he looked much better tonight. Still, we should've had this one pretty easily.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I got some thoughts on why this team can't close games out and why they won't win with this roster...in the main forum.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Offense was a thing of beauty, the defense was something horror novels are written about.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

One on One said:


> I got some thoughts on why this team can't close games out and why they won't win with this roster...in the main forum.


can you post the link...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Personally I thought this was a great game to illustrate just how good this team can be when they space the floor and get to their spots in the triangle. The only problem is that while players like Cook and Walton can be very good offensively, they're absolutely pathetic defenders, and Sasha ain't stopping nobody either. Kwame would have actually helped tonight, wouldn't have let KG go off the way he did on Odom in the 4th. 

Overall, if Phil continues to preach defense and the team gets more comfortable in the offense, they should be OK.

Also, great all around game from Kobe in every aspect; passing, rebounding, shooting, scoring within the offense, and defense too. A very nice change from the last few games. Hopefully it continues for....the rest of his career. :laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> Personally I thought this was a great game to illustrate just how good this team can be when they space the floor and get to their spots in the triangle. The only problem is that while players like Cook and Walton can be very good offensively, they're absolutely pathetic defenders, and Sasha ain't stopping nobody either. Kwame would have actually helped tonight, wouldn't have let KG go off the way he did on Odom in the 4th.
> 
> Overall, if Phil continues to preach defense and the team gets more comfortable in the offense, they should be OK.
> 
> Also, great all around game from Kobe in every aspect; passing, rebounding, shooting, scoring within the offense, and defense too. A very nice change from the last few games. Hopefully it continues for....the rest of his career. :laugh:



But but but we lost


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Any word on when Kwame's supposed to come back?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow the lakers are just plain, flat out pathetic.. My god...1/2 time score of 60-45......60 to ******* 45 and they still decide to give it away....When the lakers when 3 straight this season... send me a PM


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We blew this one.

As almost did last night one's against Utah.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

mang said:


> Any word on when Kwame's supposed to come back?


doing the "Shaq Act" I guess...(milking injuries)


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

a least we are starting to start off like we know what we're doing


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The One said:


> doing the "Shaq Act" I guess...(milking injuries)


Dude you cant compare Kwames lazyness to Shaq's.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

mang said:


> Any word on when Kwame's supposed to come back?


Um... you should be thankful that guy is out. What exactly can mr. butterfingers do right? His s#$tty offensive mistakes far outweigh what little dfence he gives


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

ieatbabies said:


> Um... you should be thankful that guy is out. What exactly can mr. butterfingers do right? His s#$tty offensive mistakes far outweigh what little dfence he gives


I don't care how terrible he is. Our team is in need of any bodies that can play. We don't have much talent as it is, so any injury is a blow to the team. Besides, he needs to get back so he can shut haters like you up. :biggrin:


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

mang said:


> I don't care how terrible he is. Our team is in need of any bodies that can play. We don't have much talent as it is, so any injury is a blow to the team. Besides, he needs to get back so he can shut haters like you up. :biggrin:


Please, Brian Cook is 1000000000x better than mr. butterfingers and deserves that starting spot over crybaby brown. That guy is just blunder-proned. Can his ego handle coming off the bench? Or will he cry to the media that kobe is scared of his "potential" and so he asked coach to bench him?


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

ieatbabies said:


> Please, Brian Cook is 1000000000x better than mr. butterfingers and deserves that starting spot over crybaby brown. That guy is just blunder-proned. Can his ego handle coming off the bench? Or will he cry to the media that kobe is scared of his "potential" and so he asked coach to bench him?


Still, you don't feel we need more big bodies out there?
With Slava, Turiaf, and Brown out, I think so.


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

mang said:


> Still, you don't feel we need more big bodies out there?
> With Slava, Turiaf, and Brown out, I think so.


its a catch 22. in the case of kwame, we need his big body for the sake of having it out there on the defensive end, but it hurts so much watching the game when they're on the offensive end and the guy ruins all their work on the defensive end by not being able to catch the g#$d#$n basketball.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i wish the lakers would trade everyone for expiring contracts and start off fresh. like an expansion team.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Dude you cant compare Kwames lazyness to Shaq's.


Yeah, you're right.:biggrin:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

How the **** did we manage to piss the lead away? 

****!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Honestly, we deserve to loose after blowing an 18pt lead. Hope this feeling sinks in deep with the team so they'll realize that they have play hard for 4 quarter rather than 2...PATHETIC!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We really don't have any leadership on this team. Kobe's only chance of leading is by example and work ethic, because he is just not a people person. Lamar is too passive and apathetic to be a leader. Nobody is going to listen to McKie. Also, I think we should agree that Phil's weakness tends to be his lineups. That is no secret.


----------

